
Netflix packets being dropped every day because Verizon wants more money - trauco
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/netflix-packets-being-dropped-every-day-because-verizon-wants-more-money/
======
bluesign
I really don't get it. Customer wants to use Netflix, buys a service from
Verizon to get/access "what he/she wants". And Verizon wants to charge Netflix
for that? Always a WTF moment for me.

~~~
bitJericho
Verizon doesn't care what customers want. Cellular is a cartel if ever there
was one.

~~~
btgeekboy
This is Verizon the FIOS/DSL company, not the cellular carrier. My
understanding is that the VZW unit is barely related to the cabled
connections.

Not that this makes them any better, of course.

------
cr3ative
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this solely Cogent's fault?

Settlement-free peering agreements tend to be fine as long as symmetrical
traffic is sustained, and that's not the case at the moment, meaning Cogent
are in breach of the agreement.

So... Cogent need to re-negotiate the peering agreement with Verizon, which is
what Verizon is demanding, quite fairly?

~~~
digikata
One of the Ars comments pointed it out: Residential service is almost all
asymmetric and heavy on the download side. The residents paid for plans to
deliver data in certain advertised up and down rates. Why should Verizon get
the resident's to pay for the pipes, and charge yet again to deliver data
downstream just because it's a popular service.

Though there's a media undercurrent to treat peering disagreements separate
from Net Neutrality, I think most users would differ.

~~~
cr3ative
That makes sense, thank you.

